# TWINS



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Since football is now over.Time to talk Twins.

Sounds like they have a deal with Jim Thome for 1 year for 1.5 mil with some incentives.They haven't had a good bench player for a long time.Also on certain days Kubel can play left field and let Thome DH.Plus Cuddyer can give Moeneau a rest and Kubel can play right and let Thome DH.

Along with the JJ Hardy trade.....starting to look like a decent team.Probably will sign Crede for another year with a lot of incentives.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I like it, lets just get Mauer inked soon, still wished they would have given Cabrera another year or two and just put Punto at 3rd but as I always say, in Gardy we trust.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

over the last few seasons Jim Thome has hit about 275-280 versus the Yankees, with a few walks. Not exactly stellar but a helluva lot better than anyone else from the Twins. Not to mention he is a veteran who can help bring some stability to the dugout in the big regular season series. He makes pitchers work, and as we know all too well make a mistake and he crushes it.

Good pickup, can only help.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Thome on the bench will change how opposing managers manage near the end of a game.Most teams only have 1 good left-handed relief pitcher.If Gardenhire puts him in to pinch-hit.....the other manager will have to decide to bring in a left-hander or wait until Mauer/Morneau/Kubel.....all lefthanders come up.Plus almost all closers are right-handed.Should make Thome a real threat in late innings.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Will Twins announce the Joe Mauer signing this weekend at Twinsfest????? :beer: :beer:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

KEN W said:


> Will Twins announce the Joe Mauer signing this weekend at Twinsfest????? :beer: :beer:


That would be a nice story,,,, :beer: ,,,,


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

9manfan said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > Will Twins announce the Joe Mauer signing this weekend at Twinsfest????? :beer: :beer:
> ...


Ditto that!


----------



## wtrfowl14 (Dec 21, 2007)

Sure hope so! They need to get a deal done before the season begins.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Just heard on radio, unconfirmed reports about signing Joe Mauer to a 10 year deal,,, :beer: ,,,


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Kfan has it too, but no details. :beer:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

sounds like its close. sounds like o dog might be twin to


----------

